# River Fal forced to turn away ships as space runs out



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Copyright of Lloyd’s List - David Osler - Wednesday 7 January 2009

*River Fal forced to turn away ships as space runs out*

_THE River Fal - a traditional venue for ship lay-up in the UK - was today forced to reject a block booking request for a fleet of seven vessels, simply because it is almost entirely out of capacity for the time being. 

Carrick harbourmaster Andy Brigden said that the inquiry had been tabled through a local agent, who did not give full details of vessel type or ownership, but specified that the ships ranged from 160m to 218m length overall. However, he suspects that they were predominantly smaller bulk carriers. 

But with eight ships and a barge already in mothballs in picturesque Cornwall, and more on the way, he reluctantly had to turn the business away. “I haven’t got enough room for all seven, but I might be able to pick and choose one or two,” he said hopefully. 

Anecdotal evidence suggests that Mr Brigden is not unique in his plight. Lay up is now going global. Some 15 cruiseships and cargoships are said to be laid up in Subic Bay in the Philippines, a former US naval base, with the government inviting other shipowners to consider the location. 

According to reports from Canada, many lakers - which typically lay up for winter anyway - are doing so several weeks earlier than usual, directly as a result of the economic downturn. Mr Brigden has heard rumours that the Norwegian Fjords are also out for a slice of lay-up business. 

Yet even the experts are not able to come up with a total for the overall number of the world fleet currently out of work. Conservative estimates speak of anywhere between 30-80 laid up vessels in the capesize bracket alone, to take only the largest type of bulk carrier. 

Earlier this week, broker AXS Alphaliner maintained that around 210 boxships aggregating over half a million teu are currently idle; that compares to estimates of just 80 at the end of September 2008. 

Elsewhere in Asia, there are claimed to be up to a dozen container vessels idle in Hong Kong, Shanghai and Singapore. 

Mr Brigden told Lloyd’s List that two handysize bulk carriers - both previously operated by Britannia Bulk - tied up in the river on Monday and Tuesday this week. In addition, the Fal is providing a temporary home to two car carriers, three reefers, a buoy tender and a barge. 

“We can probably fit in a couple more. We’ve got room for a car carrier to go alongside another car carrier. Once she’s in, I can probably put another reefer or something alongside that one,” he calculated. 

“Then we are full up as regards moorings. I’ve just had another inquiry for seven vessels, but we turned it down. I need to start speaking to colleagues to see if there is any merit in laying more moorings or looking at things a different way. 

“Is it worth considering bringing ships up where there are no dedicated buoys but actually topping and tailing them... joining two ships together, and so on? We might have a look at it. We’ve got to look at the risk and return, and what work is involved in doing it.” 

Much will depend on timing, as some of the tonnage is under arrest and might be released at any time, thereby releasing capacity. 

In a sense, the River Fal is getting back to its roots; it has been favoured as an inexpensive location for lay-ups for over a century, and last saw sustained demand in the 1999-2000 period, when some 13 vessels were laid up. Since then, its use for such purposes has only been sporadic. 

Although hard statistics for the worldwide lay-up tally are unavailable, industry observers seem confident that it is becoming increasing commonplace. Imarex Asia’s Jeffrey Landsberg, for instance, today suggested from Singapore: “If you are talking capesize, I would say 30-80. I know a lot of people reckon it might be 100-200, but I have it under 100. I’m a bit more bullish then most. But that said, it is a lot of vessels.”_


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Worrying!


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

benjidog said:


> Worrying!


A little........... (EEK)


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Have 6-8 in Lyme Bay just NE of Torbay for weeks now. Some have been here for well over a month.


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Jobs will be very short it's just not the ships that get laid up. Think of the cost to all the seafaring families some will manage but a lot of the lower ranks will have no job security. So a little thought for them I think.

Regards Ron


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Cala Ponente, Singapore, 23051 dwt arrived Blyth 28/12/08 from Falmouth. Now appears laid up at Wimborne Quay. Blyth Harbour website gives ETD as 31/03/2010.

Peter


----------



## isleofthanet (Jun 13, 2004)

*Large Ships Moored Off Teignmouth*

Hi,

There seems to be half a dozen or so bulkers/tankers off Teignmouth some of which have been there for some while also a similar situation off Coverack in Cornwall where by mum lives, why is this?

Cheers

Al(Pint)


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Its called a recession or global downturn.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Lancastrian said:


> Its called a recession or global downturn.


(Cloud) I think it's call depression or global crash.... on the scale of Great Depression, very possibly worse.(Cloud)


----------



## Tynesider (Nov 4, 2007)

Anybody know the names of the ships anchored off Teignmouh ?


----------



## viksund (Apr 24, 2006)

2 Or 3 Tankers Lying Load In Scapa Flow Also.
They Say They Are Waiting For Price Of Oil To 
Rise Before Offloading Somewhere.


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

doyll said:


> (Cloud) I think it's call depression or global crash.... on the scale of Great Depression, very possibly worse.(Cloud)


Talking it down will not help. The whole system works on confidence, and we have to assume things will get better, or they wont!


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Lancastrian said:


> Talking it down will not help. The whole system works on confidence, and we have to assume things will get better, or they wont!


Talking it up won't help either.

Sorry, I look at facts, not what politicians and bankers want me to believe.

I would rather prepare for the worst and and have it turn out better, but that's my way.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Tynesider said:


> Anybody know the names of the ships anchored off Teignmouh ?


I'm in Brixham, but haven't looked in a couple of days. Blowing up now and don't know if I could read marking anyway as they are on the NE side outside of Torbay.

Showing on AIS at moment are:
Bw Artic [PA] [AG] (ore carrier)
Berge Atlantic [NO] (bulk carrier)
Oliva [UK] (tanker)
German Sky [AG] (general cargo)
Karin [AG] (general cargo)

Don't know how long each has been here because AIS time changes with swing on anchor or moving. Oliva has moved anchorages few times too. Think some arrived late November.


----------



## Mark Taxis (Dec 6, 2004)

in Brunei bay there are 2 APL containerships, 2 gas carriers, 1 bulky, 1 car carrier, too far away to get the name


----------

